# Bazille does sound really good



## Pier (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm probably the biggest U-He fan but for years I just ignored Bazille. I'm not interested in hardware modular synths which I've always associated with electronic farts and just weird non musical stuff.

But... after reading some comments by @doctoremmet about how good it sounds, and then listening to the soundset by @Sound Author I ended up downloading the demo and buying it along with the Cookbook.

Honestly, I just can't tell if it's the oscillators, or the filters, or what... but this thing sounds freaking fantastic. I don't know what type of unicorn poop Urs put into Bazille but my god even just plugging in a single osc into the filter with a bit of drive sounds so good.

Anyone else using it?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm probably the biggest U-He fan but for years I just ignored Bazille. I'm not interested in hardware modular synths which I've always associated with electronic farts and just weird non musical stuff.
> 
> But... after reading some comments by @doctoremmet about how good it sounds, and then listening to the soundset by @Sound Author I ended up downloading the demo and buying it along with the Cookbook.
> 
> ...


Glad to see my own experiences confirmed!


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 8, 2021)

Love me some unicorn poop! I feel the same way about U-He stuff as you. I think the Access Virus is similar, Kemper stuffed that box full of unicorn poop.

I better put Bazille on my list...


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Do not forget to click the Bazille Cookbook in your cart as well


----------



## Pier (Oct 8, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Love me some unicorn poop! I feel the same way about U-He stuff as you. I think the Access Virus is similar, Kemper stuffed that box full of unicorn poop.
> 
> I better put Bazille on my list...


Look for a second hand license here on VIC or KVR.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> Look for a second hand license here on VIC or KVR.


Will do


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm probably the biggest U-He fan but for years I just ignored Bazille. I'm not interested in hardware modular synths which I've always associated with electronic farts and just weird non musical stuff.
> 
> But... after reading some comments by @doctoremmet about how good it sounds, and then listening to the soundset by @Sound Author I ended up downloading the demo and buying it along with the Cookbook.
> 
> ...


I absolutely ❤️ Bazille and yes the Bazille Cookbook is an amazing resource and collection of presets. As great as all of the U-he synths are I can’t stress enough how amazingly talented Howard Skarr is,for me he’s one of the 2 or 3 best preset/ patch creators on the planet, he’s a genius! Since I got Howard’s Cookbook at least one of his gems or a modified preset happens to land in every project I’m working on. For me what sets Howard apart from most preset creators is his presets are always musical and extremely usable.
i often find many patch designers create presets that are over the top and seem like showy tricks and are too identifiable, while they might sound great on their own in a walkthrough they never actually work or fit in a song. Fortunately I never have to worry about that wth Howard’s patches. 👍
As far as Bazille‘s magical unicorn poop goes ,I‘ll eat it, smoke it,anyway I can get some of that U-he magic in me, I’m always going to be a very happy man. 🤪 Occasionally my loved ones have to tell my breath stinks and I should clean my face but that’s the price i pay to have the beautiful sound of Bazille!
Ironically when I first got Bazille a few years ago I thought it sounded a bit weird,there was something about the tone that didn’t initially appeal to me. When I went to revisit Bazille a while later all of a sudden it became one of my favorite synths! Bazille is beautiful and I find myself using it as much as ZEBRA or Diva and surprisingly for me even more than Repro,which is also great!
If someone were to ask me to limit & choose only one developer’s synths it would definitely be U-he.
If they also said I could only use two synths I’d probably choose Zebra(HZ) and Bazille.
BRB I need to brush my teeth,rinse my mouth and clean my face ,I did it again!

I 🎶❤️🎶Bazille


----------



## Tusker (Dec 9, 2021)

I was wondering, is there something Bazille does unusually well? Looking for a second workhorse U-He synth to join Zebra HZ in my stable. Thanks …


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

It does FM unusually well.


----------

